# My P. Vittatus viv Journal



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

I've picked up 10 Phyllobates Vitattus, 5.5.0 . The males are calling almost constantly, so that's exciting! Anywho, I really don't know just how ongoing this will be, but I thought you all would be interested in seeing my progress. 

1. Acquire tank.









2. Install Hydroton (roughly 17Qt)









3. Lay down screen (2 layers)









4. Place in 2 bags of ABG mix.









5. Spread ABG mix evenly









6. Spread about (2) gallon bags worth of leaf litter (one live oak, one magnolia. One more on the way.









7. Install plants, waterfall, and wood features









8. Install frogs.









Thanks for looking!
Mark

EDIT: Sorry for such a wide angle on the last one. The only lens I had at hand was my Tokina 11-16mm F/2.8. My Sigma 180/3.5 1:1 Macro will be available tomorrow for some shots. 

OH! And I've since added multiple film canisters and a few home-made coco huts. No petri dishes yet, but I've put film canisters in them for now until I can find some or something with a suitable lid becomes available.


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Awesome! Got any pics of it's future inhabitants?


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

They're actually current inhabitants. You can see one of them on the leaf in the center of the last image. I should be able to pull out the macro lens and get some better shots today!

Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

I ended up getting A FEW shots of a female today. I must have done a better job in the construction than I thought, I can never see more than 3 of the 10 at a time, if I'm lucky! This girl has been sitting on this leaf for most of the day, though, with a male behind her. The center of the plant has a film canister in it, and the male is staying quite close to that. So, maybe she's either laid her eggs, or is about to. She seems quite plump. 

Anywho, here are the photos. 

Shot with:
Nikon D300s
Sigma 180mm F/3.5 EX DG HSM APO IF Macro 
Manfrotto Tripod

1/80s, F/8, ISO640










Nice side shot.









The only thing about having an aquarium vs a terrarium is that the front doesnt open. It's quite a shame, too. I have to take the lights off the top, open the top, wipe down the front of the tank quite intensely with a dedicated froggie rag, then race to compose, focus, and properly expose (the camera overexposes these guys sometimes because of the black on them. I keep it on spot metering, and the black causes issues once in a while.) all before the glass fogs back up. It doesn't get too bad for about an hour, but I already have to fight with the diffraction because of the tank being a bow-front! It's going to be quite a challenge photographing these guys! But, I think their first session turned out okay. 

Mark


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

First off let me say great shots. I can't believe how big the eyes are. I havn't really noticed yet with my p vittatus just how big the eyes are.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you. Their eyes are quite big!

Mark


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

AWESOME Pics. These are really an under rated frog IMO.

PM me who you got yours from. I've been thinking of setting up a group of them.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you.

PMd.

Mark


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Mark....you're "allowed" to post / tell everyone, you got them from me.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Ha, I figured as much, but he asked for a PM, so that's what he got. 

Mark


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Amazing pictures!! Didn't know they looked so beautiful as mine don't come out as much.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

@Colleen: Mine aren't out all that much either. Granted, they are new to me, though. At any given moment, I can see 2-3 of the 10. At feeding time, they seem to just come out of nowhere and take control. :lol:

Here's some more photos from today!

Mama's about to Pop!


















I presume this one's got eggs he's watching in there.









6 images, manually stacked.


















Updated FTS: another gallon of Magnolia leaves were added.









Thanks for looking!
Mark


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Great pictures of your vittatus! I especially like the first set you posted. Great job on the vivarium too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pics. The legs are so blue!! You have a very nice camera, which I do too, but am learning how to use it. Keep up with the pics and hopefully eggs to come.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you both! I'm enjoying taking photos of these guys. My cameras been mounted on the tripod infront of the tank just incase I see a shot. It's a fun time for me. 

@Colleen, I do have a nice camera, but by no means are these photos the way they are because of the camera. You could give my camera gear to someone inexperienced and the photos would be horrible. One must know what they're doing to get great shots, especially in these conditions and with a 180mm macro lens. Great photos are the product of a great photographer, not great equipment. I know you didn't mean anything cross by it, butni just wanted to say that to clear some things up for the rest of this thread. 

By the way, for everyone, feel free to check out the rest of my work at: JPG: People: Mark White

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks great! What kind of wood is that in the center? The stump.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Markw said:


> Thank you both! I'm enjoying taking photos of these guys. My cameras been mounted on the tripod infront of the tank just incase I see a shot. It's a fun time for me.
> 
> @Colleen, I do have a nice camera, but by no means are these photos the way they are because of the camera. You could give my camera gear to someone inexperienced and the photos would be horrible. One must know what they're doing to get great shots, especially in these conditions and with a 180mm macro lens. Great photos are the product of a great photographer, not great equipment. I know you didn't mean anything cross by it, butni just wanted to say that to clear some things up for the rest of this thread.
> 
> Could not argue with your statement and exactly my point I thought I wrote. I have a expensive camera and have not had any training per say on it and the pictures show! I need to take a class, etc. Your photos are of excellent quality. I am jealous!! Photograghy 101 here I come


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

@frogface: I actually have no idea. They had it for 75% off at my LFS in their terrarium dept and I picked it up. I soaked it for about a week (to get rid of tannins), then took it out and baked it at 450F for 15 mins to make sure it was safe.

@Colleen: Sorry about that! I must have misread your post.  But if you really wanted to save some time and money, you could always browse around and join the community I'm a part of at www.thephotoforum.com/forum . I've never taken a class, just trolled around and asked tons of questions on that site. There's some great people there. It's kind of been overrun with newbies (no offense :mrgreen: ) lately, though. So if you decide to join, make sure whoever you get your info from is reliable and good luck! I can answer about any questions you might have as well if you want to PM me with any of them.

Thanks again!
Mark


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Appreciate the info. I just wish my husband would have the time and both of us can get better acquainted with my NiKon 5000. I will look into that web. THANK YOU!! BTW, I think my P. Vittatus is reading over my shoulder as 2 of them were out last night and I could actually see their coloration. They are about 9-10 months old and he is calling up a storm.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

That's great! Maybe we'll both have tads at the same time!

Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Just one photo this time guys. Probably my favorite thus far!










And look at that hand!









Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

A few more for fun.

Each is a 2-4 shot HDR. It's hard to get any detail in the shadowed parts without it when the subject is ALWAYS backlit and 1/2 black. -_-

1









2









3









Enjoy!
Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Just an updated FTS:










My little guys are becoming MUCH more sociable now. At any given time, I can see six or so of them rummaging about the viv. They're even sitting in the bromiliad at the top left now and using it as a calling perch. Generally, they would stop calling and hop away if they saw me move in the room, but now they have no problem at all being out and about with me walking around the room. It's quite enjoyable! Still no fertile eggs, but I do have one carrying around a sole tad on her back that I missed somehow. Hopefully she'll deposit that soon in the new makeshift water pool I've put in there. It's sitting atop 4 cocohuts, one at each corner. I've added 4 magnolia leaves (not in there at the time the photo was taken) from the leaf litter in the tank. I also filled some of the canisters more than they were. They never really have that much water at all in them. So, hopefully she'll lay the little guy. It looks like it's only one, oddly enough. Either way, I'd like her to lay it. My cocohuts are home-made out of white coconuts instead of the normal brown because they're bigger, about double the size, as the brown. They cost twice as much, but I got 6 cocohuts for $6 instead of $30-40 buying at $5-7 each at petco. Everyone's looking happy and full-bodied. I'll post some more individual shots in a bit.

Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, as it seems, the new pool is the new hot-spot in the tank. I just walked in the room and there were three frogs in the water. I opened the top to mist and another popped out from under the leaves inside. If they really like it this much, it may become a more permanent addition to the tank. It also gives more hiding spots underneath since it's elevated. So it could be a good thing all around.

Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Some more info and updates can be found here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/72066-i-got-my-first-tad.html . More shots coming shortly!

Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, I just pulled another clutch. Quite a large one, actually. I actually found them this time. They laid in a film canister. Again, though, I fear that they're all bad. What do you think?












It's quite a shame to lose these guys if that's the case. I feel like I'm doing something wrong with the adults, and I don't know how to fix it. Is the general consensus that it's still a vitamin A deficiency? Could lack of humidity be the cause? I've been noticing that the wood in the tank has been a tad drier than usual lately. Probably because we just put a window unit AC in their room (Set at 72F. It stays around 74F in the tank.). I'm going to reinforce the seals with some tape and mist a few more times a day just incase that's it.

Thanks,
Mark

Oh, and I didn't pull the eggs yet. I didn't want to until I find out if they're bad or not.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I would leave them in there for a few days. My leucs and azureus gave me a few bad clutches the first month or so, but now they are fertilized and normal. Vitamins are very important. I do use Vitamin A twice a month and/or after a clutch and always the regular vitamin supplements. Give them time, they will get it right! CONGRATULATIONS too!!!


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you! 

Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, two weird things are going in with the eggs. First, they're turning brown. They're clearly a lit tan color in the photo, and they were in reality. Now they're pretty much all brown. None have molded yet. Second, there are only seven in the canister. I think I can distinctly count ten in the photo, ut there are only seven in the canister. The jelly looks untouched, though. Odd.

When do you think it's safe to Say they're, sadly, done and to pull them?

Oh, and on a good note, the three tads I have are doing great. Very strong and prolific swimmers 

Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm moving these guys into a temporary container instead of the small, 4oz cups. It's a 190oz tub from Joshsfrogs. My shipment came in today missing the Sera Micron, suction cups, AND IAlmond Leaves. :| It'll hold them until I decide to get the larger tank up, running, and cycled. So, it will probably be their only enclosure until they are ready to morph out. But, the good tank will be ready for the next batch, for sure. 

Here they are temp-acclimating. It's only a difference of 2F, but I'm sure they'd appreciate acclimating first. Please excuse my ridiculously blurry photo.









Mark


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Markw said:


> I ended up getting A FEW shots of a female today. I must have done a better job in the construction than I thought, I can never see more than 3 of the 10 at a time, if I'm lucky! This girl has been sitting on this leaf for most of the day, though, with a male behind her. The center of the plant has a film canister in it, and the male is staying quite close to that. So, maybe she's either laid her eggs, or is about to. She seems quite plump.
> 
> Anywho, here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Get you some small fans and point them towads the front of the glass it should keep the condensation away


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Good tip. I'll definately do that.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, I did a little bit of an overhaul today on the tank. I pulled all the leaf litter out so I can put in a little more ABG mix. There's now about 2.5" in there. There wasn't nearly enough in there to begin with. While I was doing that, I found three clutches of eggs. Well, really two clutches and one lone tadpole. 

Here's the lone little tad I found swimming about in a little puddle on the bottom of a leaf in there. The leaf was like a cup shape, and there was just enough water in there (about 1/4-3/8") for this guy to be fully submerged. He was the only one in there.









I also found these on another leaf. They were accompanied by 4 more eggs, all of which were white and moldy. I took those out with the turkey baster, and these guys are still in it. They look alive to me. I haven't seen any of them move for certain, but I think I may have seen the one in the middle flutter when I pulled the leaf ontop of theirs off. They don't even look like they have any yolk around it. They're in a cup with some spring water for now. They look like theyre ready to pop out now.









I also found this clutch. All are obviously bad.









And here's the updated FTS. I put in that long vine moving across the center of the tank, and took out three of the cocohuts. They don't use them. I've never even seen them hide in them, let alone use their accompanying petri dishes. I'm thinking about putting them back in, though, and putting film cans in there since my guys only seem to use the black ones anyhow. I'm hoping to get a vining plant to creep along it. I haven't decided on the species, though.









Thanks for looking everyone! 
Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

This is a horribly-taken video of one my females chowing down on some Melanogaster fruit flies. She just loves the little things. Sorry about the jerky tripod head and my horrible focusing skills. Try to enjoy anyways. 

Taken with:
Nikon D300s
Sigma 180mm F/3.5 EX DG HSM APO IF Macro 
Manfrotto 055XB legs
Manfrotto 804 RC2 head

Female P. Vittatus Eating - YouTube

Sorry for the link. I can't figure out how to get it to post as an embedded video. If you know, please help me out.

Thanks.
Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

My shipment of IA leaves came in today with a good bit of spirulina and some suction cups, just to see if they will even use them. So, I transferred the tads into their own 32oz containers today. This is the last time they'll be bothered . It was really entertaining watching them dart from the open to under a magnolia leaf in the 190oz container, but I couldn't monitor how much they were eating, etc. So, this is where they'll stay for the remainder of their journey, until they decide to morph out. They're all great swimmers. They definitely gave me a run for my money when I was transferring them.

The main thing I noticed was just how big they've gotten! I was shocked! It may be only a difference of about 2-4mm, but it's definitely noticeable. I measure them to be anywhere between 1/2" and 5/8". That seems a little excessive to me, but that's what the tape measurer says. The one is still about 1/8" smaller than the other two. He has been smaller since I found them, though. He's every bit as strong and plump as the others. 

Here's the current setup:









Mark


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Do you need that much water in each container? I just started with my batch of tads a few months ago myself and am still learning. I have them in about 6 oz. of tannin water (oak leaf). What do each of you guys have as far as the amount of water? I have leuc and azureus tads at the moment.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

No, not really. I figure it couldn't hurt to have more, and they seem to enjoy the water to swim around in. I don't know if there'd are any actual benefits of having that much water, but they seem to enjoy it. And I'm not pushed for space right now.

Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Well hello again everyone. Ive got good and not-so-good news. The good news is that I peeked in othe tads on the leaf and one hatched! There are movement in at least two others as well, so they should be coming out shortly.

The first 4 tads are all doing well. They're getting mighty big, and I believe I am starting to see their hind legs starting to sprout! Well, at least on the older three. They're growing so fast! And they're tearing up their almond leaves, nibbling on tadpole bites with spirulina. They're getting quite big. I'm feeling quite proud of them. 

So that's the good news. The bad news is that I found two more clutches today. One with about 6 eggs, another with about 9. Both look infertile to me, and are quite new. They're brown with a lighter top and a white speck on the very top. Every one looks like this and has one single bright white speck ontop. I'll try to get some photos up tomorrow.

That's all for now! I'll check back in. Thanks for looking!
Mark


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice thread mark, thanks so much for sharing with us all.. Jon


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Update:










They're all alive as of this morning. I can see them wiggle about every once in a while. They're in a black film can, my guys' favorite. I sacrificed it and cut the top off to try to see if I could mechanically get the eggs out, but my girls are a bit messy with their jelly, and it's really everywhere inside. No clear way for me to take it out. So, they're in a tupperware container, approx 8oz, with enough RO water to touch the bottom and sides of the jelly. They're misted, lightly, twice a day. I'm not sure how far along they are, but my guess would hesitantly guess roughly 8 days.

The two remaining on the leaf both hatched on their own and are doing well. They're swimming about pretty well, and I can already see them attached to the IA leaves, grazing.

Current count:

8 tads between 3 weeks and 2 days old
6 eggs developing

Thanks for looking! 
Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Some more info can also be found here for those of you that are tagging along:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/73156-diagnosis-pleaseeee.html

Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, here's the update.

These:









..were left in the tank one day too long, and were half eaten. When I pulled them, they looked like this:










A few days ago, they looked like this:









1 and 2 had to be cut out, all the rest clouded over. 

I also found this clutch of 11 a few days ago:









Which now look like this:









And all seem to be doing well.

Here's just an extra photo because I like it. 










Thanks for looking!
Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey there everyone! Just dropping by with an update. The clutch of 11 eggs are all doing great, and I expect them to hatch out shortly. They're all straightening out nicely and are moving about ALOT when I tap their petri dish. I don't think any of them are attached to any of the egg anymore. 

Anywho, I've attached some more photos for your enjoyment. 

The photos are getting pretty bad vertical compression. Please click them to have them zoom in and fix the distortion created. Thanks. 


DSC_7269 by Markwjr, on Flickr


DSC_7264 by Markwjr, on Flickr

Once these hatch, I'll have 20 tads from these guys. The eldest of which have sprouted full back legs! Still waiting for those front legs to pop, but I would guess they'll still be about a week or better before they will. They were only hatched on 8/15. I'll post photos of them tomorrow after I do a little water exchange 

Mark


----------



## sleepi (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm new to viv building and I was wondering what you used as a lid. I'm planning to use a bow front as well because I have one sitting around. I'm trying to figure out how to seal it but also have a small slit for ventilation and have a fan recirculating the viv's air and hopefully keeping the front from fogging up. Awesome looking tank and frogs. It must be amazing seeing these little ones grow.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you. And I use a glass top, as most people here do. I don't remember the brand, but it fits all 46g bowfronts. You could also use a screen (I believe it's the 40g breeder screen that fits) wrapped in saran wrap, but I would *NOT* recommend doing that. It's very easy to have a leak and have the humidity, or even frogs, escape. 

Get a glass lid. It will cost some money, but it will cost you more money and heartache if you don't and your beloved frogs get loose and dry up.

Mark


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Tads look very healthy and the pics are beautiful. GREAT PHOTOGRAPHY!!!!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats on your tads! They look great


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you both. I can't wait to get photos up of the tads with their hind legs. 

Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, these guys are hatching quite rapidly. I came home last night to two hatched and swimming about, with one that still had only his tail in the egg. I woke up this morning with him all the way out, and another two out. Both of the latter (I expect) were still suspended in the egg matter, trying to get to the water. So, I lightly flushed them off with the water that was in the petrie dish, and they were swimming around in the dish in no time. So, I've got 5 tads swimming about in their tad containers now, with 6 more eggs I suspect to hatch today. Super exciting! 

Mark


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

how long did it take for the eggs to develope just wondering because mine are at day five and theres a faint line of the starting to develope tad


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

If you mean eggs, It takes mine about 15-20 days to develop. That's probably because they're in a room that stays under 73F at all times though. It generally only takes 10-12 days.

If you mean tads, I'm not sure. None of mine have morphed yet. Though, it seems like 4 or 5 of the first batch are very close to it.

Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

MY first batch of tads are morphing! 










Mark


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

I meant the eggs and thanks I have the tank there in at 74-75 degrees and they are beggining to develope


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice pic of your frog morphing!! How much water do you have in the container now?


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

It's got about 4" of water in it. I'll probably lower that a bit, maybe to 2-2.5" when I tilt it over today.

Mark


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Gotcha. I suppose you took him out of that container to take the picture. I have 3 leucs myself morphing out and have them in about 1" of water. Interesting how everyone has their way of doing it. I am still in the learning process and getting feedback from some of you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Nope, he was in the water when I took the picture. I was syphoning out some of the poo at the bottom, taking the water down to about 1". The rest of his clutch are still working on their legs. This one has just the one front ELBOW out. Not even the whole arm. The other arm is still in the sac.










Mark


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

wow cant wait till im there im about to have vittatus tads


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

those are AMAZING PHOTOS. Just incredible. Almost makes me want baby frogs.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you.

Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey everyone! It's been a while since Ive been around these parts! There's been alot that's happened! I now have 5 vittatus tads out of the water and hopping around! The first hopped out on October 10, with the following 4 from her clutch coming along within a week. I've still got quite a few more tads waiting to sprout legs..but they're still quite a ways off yet. They're all hammering springs (thanks to Poisonbeauties) and melos! They're all doing great, and have BEAUTIFUL colors! I'm actually surprised how colorful they are! They actually might outcolor their parents. Expect photos in the coming days. 

On a side note, I've also got two Panamanian Green and Black Auratus hopping around, with another 3 on their way, and 5 E. Anthonyii Santa Isabel, no more coming from these guys. They're all eating readily as well. 

Just thought I'd share the excitement! 
Mark


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats!! Sounds like your frog room is buzzing with excitement!!


----------



## onetank (Nov 2, 2011)

I really like the shape of that tank and your 'scaping looks great.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats on all the babies! We're going to need some pics


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone, really. Unfortunately, I've got to sell of my entire frog collection due to an unexpected research opportunity in Iceland at the beginning of the coming year. Please have a look at my posts in the classifieds section if you may be interested in these guys (minus tank), or my 2.1.2 PROVEN group of leucs, or Auratus, Vittatus, or Santa Isabel froglets, or Vittatus tads. Taking offers at this point. I need to move these guys ASAP.

PM me.
Mark


----------

